
Confessions of a Google Spammer - DerKobe
https://readthink.com/confessions-of-a-google-spammer-4f2e0c3e9869#.y10y97gqu
======
f_allwein
Long but fascinating account of a black hat SEO whomused to make lots of
money, but then his approach stoppd working as Google got better at detecting
black hat techniques, so he switched to white hat.

I found it really interesting, but then I used to work for Google on the other
side of the equation.

